

Janrain will shut down myOpenID.com on 1st Feb 2014 - junto

Hello,<p>I wanted to reach out personally to let you know that we have made the decision to end of life the myOpenID service. myOpenID will be turned off on February 1, 2014.<p>In 2006 Janrain created myOpenID to fulfill our vision to make registration and login easier on the web for people. Since that time, social networks and email providers such as Facebook, Google, Twitter, LinkedIn and Yahoo! have embraced open identity standards. And now, billions of people who have created accounts with these services can use their identities to easily register and login to sites across the web in the way myOpenID was intended.<p>By 2009 it had become obvious that the vast majority of consumers would prefer to utilize an existing identity from a recognized provider rather than create their own myOpenID account. As a result, our business focus changed to address this desire, and we introduced social login technology. While the technology is slightly different from where we were in 2006, I’m confident that we are still delivering on our initial promise – that people should take control of their online identity and are empowered to carry those identities with them as they navigate the web.<p>For those of you who still actively use myOpenID, I can understand your disappointment to hear this news and apologize if this causes you any inconvenience. To reduce this inconvenience, we are delaying the end of life of the service until February 1, 2014 to give you time to begin using other identities on those sites where you use myOpenID today.<p>Speaking on behalf of Janrain, I truly appreciate your past support of myOpenID.<p>Sincerely,
Larry
======
junto
I'm still using myOpenId for various services.

I use them specifically because they aren't "Facebook, Google, Twitter,
LinkedIn and Yahoo!".

Is anyone else in the same boat?

~~~
pestaa
Yes. I love the simple green interface and the custom domain option.

This will be a very very sad day for the Internet. OpenID could have been such
a game changer in this era of monopolies.

------
stwe
I'm using MyOpenID but with a delegation through my own website. In theory
transitioning to another provider should just be about changing meta tags in
my homepage. However, some consumers store the delegated OpenID URL instead of
the one given by the user, which makes transitioning more painful than it has
to be.

------
erkose
Sadly, federated identity has been co-opted in service of "tracking" by the
centralized silos mentioned.

